# Debunking Grass Ware Myths... Grass Doesn't ever truly die.



## JKDOS (Jul 11, 2013)

I have seen nothing but complaints on grass Ware, and myths on why it dies and how to save it... I'd like to lay all of these rumors to rest

*Section I*

*-Grass Dying Myths-*
*Saving Game kills grass
*Loading Game Kills/Spawns Grass
*Quitting Game Kills grass
*Running Kills grass
*Walking kills grass.
*Patterns kill grass
*Flowers will let your grass regrow

All the above are false and will not ever kill your grass, or help your grass.

*Section II*
-What Is grass ware / how it works -

When you very first start a new town there will be dirt patches in your town. These are what I like to call *"Permanent" *... This grass can not be regrown no matter what you do. 

When a villager moves out he will leave dirt under his house... Please see [A] and * instructions
[A] If villager killed the grass, it will regrow in a few days.
 If villager moved in on "Permanent" dirt, it will not regrow.

OPTIONAL UNTESTED THEORY: Starting villagers will all have homes on "Permanent" Dirt

-When you build a PWP it will kill grass.
-If you destroy the PWP it will allow the grass to grow back[SUP]!*![/SUP]

!*![SUB] Must be grass and not "Permanent" dirt[/SUB]

Section III

FINAL NOTES.

Grass will not die no matter how man y times you run and or walk. It will not die because of patterns. It will not die no matter how many times you save load and play the game..

Grass is more like it was in Wild World... in wild World, 60% of your ground was dirt... In New Leaf, about 10% or less is dirt... In City Folk, grass died just by being there.

Go have fun with the game and stop being paranoid.

I shall continue to update this when and where needed.

PLEASE SUBMIT MORE INFORMATION IF YOU HAVE SOME*


----------



## Lucsy (Jul 11, 2013)

What about dead spots? 
I have some parts in my town where it does not allow trees or bushes to be grown.
Even though I'm able to plant around them. :/


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 11, 2013)

I Disagree with that. Grass does die due to Running. I have witnessed it on my New leaf game. It grows back super quick though so it wasn't all that bad. I had a Path going from the door of my house the left side and it re-grew after I only walked on it.

I dunno about patterns and I don't know about walking, but running does kill grass.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 11, 2013)

The grass under my patterns is indeed dying. But I walk, so it's a reduced rate and very manageable.


----------



## Lin (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah running def kills grass.... o-o


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

Grass doesn't die because of running and/or walking on it? Where are your sources? I'm fairly certain I could provide copious amounts of picture evidence that proves walking and/or running on grass kills it.


----------



## katyina (Jul 11, 2013)

.......what




no, it definitely dies when you run on it. here's one of my paths, sans tiles. the natural patches definitely don't grow like that.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 11, 2013)

I can literally see the grass leading to my house deteriorating. It once was a dark rich green, but it's slowly becoming a greenish-yellow, with tiny patches of dirt appearing. Grass definitely dies in this game.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm also fairly certain at this point that the villagers might be able to cause grass deterioration. There's a spot that I see multiple villagers walking on very often and I hardly ever walk on (it's at an awkward spot of a pond's edge I have no reason to walk on hardly ever) and it's died there super fast. Unfortunateness is unfortunate.

Perhaps I have pictures showing this... I'll look tonight.


----------



## LostCody (Jul 11, 2013)

when you make a informative post like this please also set your info on how you got too these results.
anyone can say anything but its only helpful or true if you can support it.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 11, 2013)

I have also seen one of Lin and Ko's newest vid's and she took her paths up and There was no grass under them. and I have yet to see them run in there town.


----------



## katyina (Jul 11, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> I'm also fairly certain at this point that the villagers might be able to cause grass deterioration. There's a spot that I see multiple villagers walking on very often and I hardly ever walk on (it's at an awkward spot of a pond's edge I have no reason to walk on hardly ever) and it's died there super fast. Unfortunateness is unfortunate.



it seems like grass tends to die/not grow at all around river and pond edges. i don't think villagers affect grass wear but i guess there's really no way to tell for certain..


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

katyina said:


> it seems like grass tends to die/not grow at all around river and pond edges. i don't think villagers affect grass wear but i guess there's really no way to tell for certain..



Oh really? Hmm. I have noticed the death of grass on the edges of my river, but I figured that's from going back and forth fishing. That's unfortunate if it doesn't grow back there, but I guess it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Datura (Jul 11, 2013)

Ah gee, the only reason I laid an extensive path-system was to protect the grass under it. And now you tell me it kills the grass? q.q


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

Datura said:


> Ah gee, the only reason I laid an extensive path-system was to protect the grass under it. And now you tell me it kills the grass? q.q



It does, but as long as you keep the path there, it won't be visable. OR you could pull up the path and have a natural looking dirt path after a while.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 11, 2013)

The truth is grass dies from running, less so from walking quickly. Villagers do affect the grass, the grass outside their houses in my town are deteriorating and I never visit them, they also have a habit of running in certain spots which are deteriorating.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> The truth is grass dies from running, less so from walking quickly. Villagers do affect the grass, the grass outside their houses in my town are deteriorating and I never visit them, they also have a habit of running in certain spots which are deteriorating.



 

Makes my heart sad.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 11, 2013)

TamaMushroom said:


> I Disagree with that. Grass does die due to Running. I have witnessed it on my New leaf game. It grows back super quick though so it wasn't all that bad. I had a Path going from the door of my house the left side and it re-grew after I only walked on it.
> 
> I dunno about patterns and I don't know about walking, but running does kill grass.



Don't know bout you but this tested false on two different New Leaf games.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 11, 2013)

People- 

Dies does NOT = Permanent Death... 

to which the grasses will GRADUALLY grow back. 

Is this the popular theory/fact?   Thanks!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 11, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Don't know bout you but this tested false on two different New Leaf games.



Well I tested it true on my Game so I guess we can agree to disagree.
and All the other Members are saying this also. so maybe you want to check again. there are so many sources saying otherwise.


----------



## Lyyam (Jul 11, 2013)

People make dirt-paths all the time by running over their grass xD. I dunno about walking, but running definitely deteriorates grass.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 11, 2013)

I've tested numerous tines on each copy

RUNNING HAS NO EFFECT
PATTERNS HAVE NO EFFECT.

Would someone like to visit my town and see how lucky I  not to have any dirt besides the "Perm" ones?


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> People-
> 
> Dies does NOT = Permanent Death...
> 
> ...



Grass is able to grow back anywhere there was originally grass. The only places you can't grow back grass are the places that were originally dirt spots when you started the game. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



traceguy said:


> Don't know bout you but this tested false on two different New Leaf games.



Seriously, we need some evidence. Because I've seen multiple pictures and videos (one in this very thread!) proving your statements wrong.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 11, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I've tested numerous tines on each copy
> 
> RUNNING HAS NO EFFECT
> PATTERNS HAVE NO EFFECT.
> ...



Post screenshots of your town as evidence. It might be more effective than yelling at people.


----------



## katyina (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Hirisa (Jul 11, 2013)

Katyina, your town looks cute, and the naturally worn pathways in it look pretty good. :3


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks eyeplay.  This is all very interesting info. 

Katyina, I know you're proving a point- I'm too busy spying how pretty your town looks.  Very nice paths & floral arrangements!  =)


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 11, 2013)

I've read through the first post again, and you have basically said everything is a myth, but you haven't said what you think actually causes it?


----------



## Jellymae (Jul 11, 2013)

Traceguy, I would like to see screenshots of your town anyway out of curiosity to see how it looks and to back up why you think that running/walking does not cause grass deterioration. I've got dirt paths appearing in my town at the moment without paths but I will be placing some soon to cover them up when I can be bothered.  I'm not interested in doing a half job so I'll need to spend quite a while doing it all in one go.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 11, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I've tested numerous tines on each copy
> 
> RUNNING HAS NO EFFECT
> PATTERNS HAVE NO EFFECT.
> ...



You're either lying or have a great glitch but the fact is, and many people have spoken up on the issue, grass dies from walking and running over it and patterns don't prevent it. Don't spread false information. The majority have deterioration. Only you seem to not suffer from it.


----------



## Keely (Jul 11, 2013)

My running has definitely affected my grass :c There's a clear path to and from my house, re-tail, ect. Used to be grass.


----------



## katyina (Jul 11, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Katyina, your town looks cute, and the naturally worn pathways in it look pretty good. :3



thanks! i had paths on top of them but after removing a little section to see how my grass wear was, i went and removed a bunch... it's interesting to see what paths i walk all over and ones i actually don't use much! and i kinda like the worn in look too, but since it's pretty uneven the paths are going back on  also i do run majority of the time, and i'm sure someone who walks all the time even with paths down would not have grass as dead as mine is...

thanks for the compliments on my town too!! i should probably generate a dream code sometime haha...


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I would say grass definitely deteriorates in this game, but some areas of my town that I rarely run OR walk in have grass deterioration, too. That's the part that confuses me... Maybe those who have said your villagers can cause deterioration are right. O_O I just wonder if there's ever a season when our grass deteriorates a little more slowly and grows back faster. That'd make sense for a feature during the springtime, wouldn't it?


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 11, 2013)

***PATTERNS DO NOT PROTECT GRASS***

I have had many patterns forming a path in my town where I am running around most of the time, and if I listen, most of it makes a dirt sound when I run/walk on it rather than the grass sound which is what it was before.

I need to start walking everywhere, trying to avoid certain areas because I am getting really bad grass wear... Like 5 tiles across in a huge messy grass destruction... Yeah. It is gonna be ugly if it goes much further...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for this useless thread filled with false information.

Grass dies
Grass regrows
The world spins


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 11, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Grass will not die no matter how man y times you run and or walk



False, it is proven that you destroy grass if you walk / run on it frequently.


----------



## Twisk (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's a video of someone's town with significant grasswear paths: http://youtube.com/watch?v=I1D8vbv7pf8
Their town used to have a series of pathways, but the patterns were picked up and there was dirt underneath. For a while it was a rumor that patterns prevented grasswear, but it's been debunked.

I didn't know that the dirt patches that are there in the beginning of the game are permanent.  That kind of stinks.. >_< I don't think it was that way in City Folk.


----------



## Zura (Jul 12, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> You're either lying or have a great glitch but the fact is, and many people have spoken up on the issue, grass dies from walking and running over it and patterns don't prevent it. Don't spread false information. The majority have deterioration. Only you seem to not suffer from it.


Its true i have never got a dirt patch and i run allot looking for scorpion and tarantulas i never get dirt path i think either i have a glitch or you do!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 12, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> You're either lying or have a great glitch but the fact is, and many people have spoken up on the issue, grass dies from walking and running over it and patterns don't prevent it. Don't spread false information. The majority have deterioration. Only you seem to not suffer from it.



No lie. I'm looking at the photos above and thinking maybe those are lies. Dirt Patterns? I have never seen a dirt path in my life.

I save and quit my game at least 10 times a day. I run non stop and only slow down to save flowers.

I once had a path made out of patterns I had it there for nearly two weeks. Picked it up and nothing.

I time traveled 50 years into the future on my Japan game and there was no effect by the pattern.

EDIT
On both my Japan version and English version I have never had any issues. I have even restarted my english game town. I never had any issues on the old town either.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 12, 2013)

The pattern itself doesn't cause grass deterioration. They just don't protect the grass underneath like people were saying long ago. Really. Grass dies. o.o; I have no idea why you have no grass wear, but you seem to be part of an extremely small group who don't experience it. 

I'm not using dirt patterns. I have grass deterioration. But if you think I'm lying, then you think thousands of others around the world are lying too. It's more likely that you just have a glitch, lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll see if I cant get photos up. With the way I play, both my towns should be 100% dirt... Rather than 10%


----------



## Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

What trolls. xD They're just trying to sound special, no proof = me not believing you.


----------



## Wish (Jul 12, 2013)

Why are you guys arguing with a brick wall?
If this is what he thinks, then so be it.

10 people don't need to be screaming at him if he doesn't want to believe it.


----------



## niightwind (Jul 12, 2013)

Wish said:


> Why are you guys arguing with a brick wall?
> If this is what he thinks, then so be it.
> 
> 10 people don't need to be screaming at him if he doesn't want to believe it.



Just finished reading through this thread. 
I didn't see anyone screaming at him, just saying their own experiences.
The only person I saw screaming was him at one point.

Pictures are more effective than TYPING IN CAPS TO PROVE YOUR POINT.


----------



## Wish (Jul 12, 2013)

niightwind said:


> Just finished reading through this thread.
> I didn't see anyone screaming at him, just saying their own experiences.
> The only person I saw screaming was him at one point.
> 
> Pictures are more effective than TYPING IN CAPS TO PROVE YOUR POINT.



My bad, not screaming but more like... pestering if it makes sense.
It's obvious he's not going to believe anyone.


----------



## katyina (Jul 12, 2013)

traceguy said:


> No lie. I'm looking at the photos above and thinking maybe those are lies. Dirt Patterns? I have never seen a dirt path in my life.



why would i lie about that? what reasoning would i have? also if my paths are patterns then DANG they are really good, because not only do they curve and fade perfectly into the grass.

seriously. what.


----------



## Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

katyina said:


> why would i lie about that? what reasoning would i have? also if my paths are patterns then DANG they are really good, because not only do they curve and fade perfectly into the grass.
> 
> seriously. what.



Dude... if there are dirt patterns, I want some. xD


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 12, 2013)

Lin said:


> Dude... if there are dirt patterns, I want some. xD



that?s impossible, because there?s no alpha layers in animal crossing patterns lol


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

Not my screenshot, but I've gotten dirt roads like these in my town by constantly running over the same spot:



this should prove half of your theories wrong


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 12, 2013)

Honestly I think this thread needs to be Closed and possibly deleted. This is getting ignorant. It'd be 100% different if he didn't always have a reason why everyone else is wrong and he's right.
This guy is stubborn and set in his ways. Let him believe whatever. The rest of us know what's up, apparently he hasn't realized it yet.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1D8vbv7pf8
And no it?s not "fake" which is OBVIOUS, but if you don?t believe it then pay attention to the marks he leaves on the dirt, that?s right you don?t leave marks on patterns.


----------



## Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> that?s impossible, because there?s no alpha layers in animal crossing patterns lol



I don't know what you're talking about, all I'm saying is if someone makes realistic dirt patterns for paths I'd really love to see them. I'd probably use them till grass finally dies.


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

Lin said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, all I'm saying is if someone makes realistic dirt patterns for paths I'd really love to see them. I'd probably use them till grass finally dies.


they're not as realistic as the natural wear though: http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-67.html


----------



## Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

pocky said:


> they're not as realistic as the natural wear though: http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-67.html



Hmm... not a big fan of the bush-type stuff around it. >< But thanks for taking the time to post the link.


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

Lin said:


> Hmm... not a big fan of the bush-type stuff around it. >< But thanks for taking the time to post the link.



agree, the natural one looks much nicer
maybe you should just place whatever paths and invite some trusted friends over
then everyone can run on the paths to speed up the process


----------



## Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

pocky said:


> agree, the natural one looks much nicer
> maybe you should just place whatever paths and invite some trusted friends over
> then everyone can run on the paths to speed up the process



Maybe, good idea.


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1D8vbv7pf8
> And no it?s not "fake" which is OBVIOUS, but if you don?t believe it then pay attention to the marks he leaves on the dirt, that?s right you don?t leave marks on patterns.


BOOM. Myth buster!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 12, 2013)

*JAPAN photos below... These are photos of the towns hot-spots.*





































________________________

*AMERICAN Photos Below. There is more dirt than in Japan. This time the dirt usually forms around buildings and other objects in the town.  Most of the dirt in these photos have been in the town since Day 1*


----------



## Mint (Jul 12, 2013)

pocky said:


> Not my screenshot, but I've gotten dirt roads like these in my town by constantly running over the same spot:
> View attachment 6720
> 
> this should prove half of your theories wrong


That's mine. 
I will add to it.



^ is from MONTHS of walking/running on the path.

If you still have grass underneath your path, it means you haven't walked/ran on that path long enough to deteriorate the grass.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm purposely running in certain areas to create natural dirt paths, using grass ware to my advantage.


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

traceguy said:


> *snip*


there is actually a lot of dead grass  in those screenshots...
unless you just got super unlucky and got a map with a bunch of dead spots :/


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 12, 2013)

pocky said:


> there is actually a lot of dead grass  in those screenshots...
> unless you just got super unlucky and got a map with a bunch of dead spots :/



Yes, alot of that is permanent  dirt. But the point is, there is not a single sign of grass ware do to running and or walking. Not 1%


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Yes, alot of that is permanent  dirt. But the point is, there is not a single sign of grass ware do to running and or walking. Not 1%



did you watch the video that Forgotten posted?
It pretty much proves your theories wrong:



ForgottenT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1D8vbv7pf8
> And no it?s not "fake" which is OBVIOUS, but if you don?t believe it then pay attention to the marks he leaves on the dirt, that?s right you don?t leave marks on patterns.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 12, 2013)

Er, the one picture with the curving dirt around the lamp is obvious grass wear, same with the fountain picture with the huge dirt ring around it. Lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 12, 2013)

pocky said:


> did you watch the video that Forgotten posted?
> It pretty much proves your theories wrong:



That video makes no sense to me. I have yet to see this in any of my towns or friends towns.. 


Some people have bad luck... They get that bad of grass

I purposely ran in my towns just to prove my theories and there is no sign it killed grass.


----------



## Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

traceguy said:


> That video makes no sense to me. I have yet to see this in any of my towns or friends towns..
> 
> 
> Some people have bad luck... They get that bad of grass
> ...



Bad luck? I'd be sad if my grass never died... then I'd never get those beautiful natural paths. X_x


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 12, 2013)

OK the Japanese town Looks like he Time Traveled. you time travel 1 month ahead and the grass grows back. HE ahs bed head to go along with my presumption.


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

traceguy said:


> That video makes no sense to me. I have yet to see this in any of my towns or friends towns..
> 
> 
> Some people have bad luck... They get that bad of grass



At least three different people here in the forums have told you that they have dirt paths in their towns... They have even shared screenshots with you. If you pay close attention, you'll notice that some of those screenshots even have the foot prints. And if you look at the edges of the paths you'll notice that they're all abnormal/different. If it were a pattern, all edges would be exactly the same.

Just because *you* haven't seen them in your town or in your friend's towns doesn't mean that you've debunked anything.

One of the first things that you learn in Biology class is that when a scientist is performing an experiment (like a real experiment, not just some joke for biology class) they should perform several trials (not just one or two) to ensure that the results are accurate, reliable, and reproducible.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 12, 2013)

Lin said:


> Bad luck? I'd be sad if my grass never died... then I'd never get those beautiful natural paths. X_x



it has absolutely nothing to do with luck lol.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 12, 2013)

The thing is...how long have you been running on your grass? That's the thing to or not to prove whether or not your "theories" are correct.


----------



## Lin (Jul 12, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> it has absolutely nothing to do with luck lol.



If he has a glitch that makes grass wear impossible... I'd call that bad luck. That's my opinion yo. xD


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 12, 2013)

traceguy said:


> That video makes no sense to me. I have yet to see this in any of my towns or friends towns..
> 
> 
> Some people have bad luck... They get that bad of grass
> ...



How!? Just sit there and watch the video and see how paths and walking/running causes Grass deterioration.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 12, 2013)

Lin said:


> If he has a glitch that makes grass wear impossible... I'd call that bad luck. That's my opinion yo. xD



I would LOVE that, I use patterns, I don?t like the look of dirt xD


----------



## Mint (Jul 12, 2013)

traceguy, for the love of- You do not know as much as you think you do about these games.

Again, walking and running DOES deteriorate grass. If you don't have any grass deterioration, it means you have no walked/ran on that area enough times for the grass to deteriorate.

You're fighting a losing battle, may as well give up.


----------



## Mz_D (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been playing the game since November. There is grass wear and villagers do affect it by walking around. It's not a real big issue though as if you don't play for a few days the grass will start to grow back really quickly. Running does cause grass wear but it takes weeks to actually show any effect.

Hot spot areas like around rocks, around the houses, near bridges, these areas will all wear down over time. Give 3 more weeks and you'll see the wear take effect.


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

my friend posted this picture on tumblr a while ago:


we're standing outside of my house and as you can see the grass wear is significant
I never built any community projects in that particular area, nor did any villagers ever live in that spot
also, notice that my grass wear isn't very neat, which proves that it isn't a pattern
it just caused by me constantly running over the same spot

before you tell me that I got unlucky and that this is a dead spot
let me show you a screenshot of what that area looks like now that Ive stopped running


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 12, 2013)

Umm you basically just said that grass erosion wasn't in this game.

Which is false because we have known that it was in this game all the way back when we were all watching the Japanese people play the game. Running kills grass, walking kills grass slower, patterns don't save the grass. And I'm pretty sure flowers do to help grass grow faster.

The only thing correct about this thread is the permanent dirt spots.


----------



## MKInfinite (Jul 12, 2013)

Do villagers REALLY affect the grass?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 12, 2013)

Just let him get a couple more weeks into the game and he'll come back and apologize for being a liar and a waste of time.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 12, 2013)

Let me just add some photos from the really bad grass *deterioration* done by *walking and running.*


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 13, 2013)

Wish said:


> My bad, not screaming but more like... pestering if it makes sense.
> It's obvious he's not going to believe anyone.



People are just irritated because he's not just sharing what he thinks, he's trying to get everyone to believe this "theory". And he's not showing any proof of said theory.


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 13, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> People are just irritated because he's not just sharing what he thinks, he's trying to get everyone to believe this "theory". And he's not showing any proof of said theory.



This.. Plus I think maybe? he's trying to explain that just running somewhere once in a game sessions shows no grass ware, WELL OBVIOUSLY. it's not going to happen right in front of your eyes. 

Shrugs- I have to agree with everyone else.


----------



## Datura (Jul 13, 2013)

Sean4 said:


> This.. Plus I think maybe? he's trying to explain that just running somewhere once in a game sessions shows no grass ware, WELL OBVIOUSLY. it's not going to happen right in front of your eyes.
> 
> Shrugs- I have to agree with everyone else.



On top of that he said he time-travels which helps with grass-growing.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 13, 2013)

Datura said:


> On top of that he said he time-travels which helps with grass-growing.



LOL if he?s time traveling then it?s obvious that he won?t get much grass deterioration...


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 13, 2013)

I have never time traveled on the English copy


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 13, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I have never time traveled on the English copy



Yeah, and you have quite a lot of grass deterioration on there.


----------



## Hoody (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't really say what hasn't already been said, other than try to be mature about defending your stance. Even if it is a false one.


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the argument is over. Myth busted.


----------

